# 2 epoxy coat from 2 different brand ? and resurfacing concrete cure time ??



## waltereo (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

   I'm planning to coat my garage floor with 2 layer of epoxy paint.  I'm wondering if it is "bad" or not recommended to use 2 different brand for the 2 coats ??

The 2 product I'm thinking are : Behr and Rustoleum 

Behr 2 part epoxy paint 

Rust-Oleum EPOXYShield Garage 


I'm planing to put a thin layer (1-2 mm) of  resurfacing mortar on the damage area. Do I have to wait for 30 days for the layer to cure as recommended by both paint manufacturer ??  I thought the 30 days is for the brand new concrete and not for thin layer of resurfacing concrete ?


Thanks for the information!


----------



## Bushytails (Oct 4, 2008)

Covering concrete before it's fully cured is never a good idea, but a thin layer should cure relatively quickly.  As to brands, I always suggest sticking with the same brand and product line, just to prevent unpleasant interactions - but Epoxy Floor Guy most likely has more valuable input here.

--Bushytails


----------



## waltereo (Oct 4, 2008)

Bushytails said:


> Covering concrete before it's fully cured is never a good idea, but a thin layer should cure relatively quickly.  As to brands, I always suggest sticking with the same brand and product line, just to prevent unpleasant interactions - but Epoxy Floor Guy most likely has more valuable input here.
> 
> --Bushytails



So a cure time of 48h hours should be good ??

As for the different brad ,  true it is hard to say. But once the paint is dry and "cure" , it should be chemically stable ?    how about a clear coat epoxy as a second coat like this one :

Rust-Oleum EPOXYShield Premium Clear Coating


Thanks for advice


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Oct 8, 2008)

First the easy part.  Cure "time" on repair products is generally NOT a specific time.  When the repair has turned from a dark grey to a light grey is is cured enough to coat.

As to your question of using two different 'brands' of product.  It does not matter which brands are used BUT it does matter when it comes to recoat times and 'windows'

Read carefully on  your base coat as to the MINIMUM wait to recoat and ALSO there is a MAXIMUM.  Make sure you recoat DURING this 'window'

The two brands you mentioned I believe are both 'epoxies' and so you will be ok by using them.

To make 100% sure you can sand in between coats.  A VERY light quick pass with 80 grit sandpaper should do just fine.

Let me know how it goes.

Troy


----------

